# Meat Goat Class



## ArcticGoats (Jun 9, 2008)

Saw this while I was surfing - Penn State is offering an internet class on raising meat goats:

http://bedford.extension.psu.edu/agricu ... mepage.htm

Looks interesting!


----------

